# got my 1st deer ever sat morning...



## Ring (Dec 7, 2013)

gone deer hunting probably 10 times starting back when i was 10 or 11 till now, 42, every time in the past i would pass herds in the car on the way to the fields, but never see anything after we got to our hunting places..

this changed this weekend,..
740am
60y
snuck up on him after i got bored in my blind and went looking..

Cheap ass CVA wolf with 350gr hornady FPB & black horn powder 110gr at 1750fps. But shoots great

i cut this 1 up my self, what a pain in the ass... next 1 ill pay to get it processed.. most will be stew meat and or jerky, not a fan of deer burgers or steaks

if i get 1 processed, i'll make a bunch of summer sausage.. i still got 1 tag left, i may do some archery, if not i have deer gun week off from work..


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Congratulations on your first deer! That first one is tough to get!


----------



## mickeysdad (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats! I've yet to take my first deer, this is my second season. I also have a problem seeing my quarry in the car on the way to the hunt. My son and I call it the Drive Curse. Every time we see what we're going to hunt on the drive, we don't see it in the field. This has happened with pheasant, squirrel, dove, turkey, and deer. It's almost rock solid enough that if I see something on the drive, I'm tempted to go back home right there.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

congrats on your first deer. might want to try and stick in out in the stand a little longer though. It can be tough at times to sit late but the reward can be great.


----------



## half pole (Feb 10, 2014)

Congrats on your 1st deer. You will remember it forever. My son also killed his 1st deer Saturday morning. I think I was more excited than he was. That's all he talks about is wanting to go again.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

That deer looks a little shocked still.....lol those eyes are hilarious!

Congrats though on the deer! Great meat right there!


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Was that a head shot? Blew the eye right out of the socket! Congrats on your first deer.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

That's interesting. Last December you posted a thread implying that you were a great long range deer killer. Now truth be told you just killed your first deer, a yearling. You said "I don't hunt for sport or fun, just meat in the freezer". You must be hungry at this rate.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Ring said:


> * 740am
> *60y
> snuck up on him after i got bored in my blind and went looking..


Congratulations on your first ever deer kill.

You sure must get bored quickly


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

supercanoe said:


> . You said "I don't hunt for sport or fun, just meat in the freezer". You must be hungry at this rate.


Oh my....


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Congrats! No meat wasted there, nice shot. 
I am slug hunting this year, hoping I get to shoot one.
it also seems to me here that some posting here dont like you and are trying to start stuff. I will admit I read the contradiction they are speaking of, but thats noreal excuse to go about publically insulting him about it. Maybe you guys should just drop it or settle it in pm's, because its wrong for y'all to try and ruin the mood.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Congrats on the 'ice breaker'. She'll be some good eating. 

Hey, nothing wrong with that CVA Wolf. Long as you find what it likes to shoot, it'll shoot with the best of them. There are three in our family and all 3 like the 250grn. Hornady's with 85grains of Black Horn. Seems there tends to be more 'flyers' and inconsistency with the heavier loads. 

Doesn't appear that you had a flyer with that shot. 

Too, although I don't do head shots, seen too many deer with jaws blown off running around, seems you made a good one.

Again, congrats on a fine deer.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> Congrats! No meat wasted there, nice shot.
> I am slug hunting this year, hoping I get to shoot one.
> it also seems to me here that some posting here dont like you and are trying to start stuff. I will admit I read the contradiction they are speaking of, but thats noreal excuse to go about publically insulting him about it. Maybe you guys should just drop it or settle it in pm's, because its wrong for y'all to try and ruin the mood.


A head shot is not a nice shot Jonny. Aim for the vitals you won't ruin any meat.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

bobk said:


> A head shot is not a nice shot Jonny. Aim for the vitals you won't ruin any meat.


Considering that it seems to be a smaller and moving target, I think its a nice shot. however, opinions differ. I probably wouldnt try it myself because im a beginner.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> Considering that it seems to be a smaller and moving target, I think its a nice shot. however, opinions differ. I probably wouldnt try it myself because im a beginner.


 It would normally only be beginners that would take that shot. It is not a shot the vast majority of experienced deer hunters would ever consider taking out of respect for the animal they are hunting.

In my opinion, that shot selection has much more to do with hunter ego than it does with hunting deer.

Again, happy for him and the deer that he got his first deer and made a clean kill shot.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

*jonny*,

Not trying to pile on as *Lundy * explained things very well. I will add that if you hunt long enough, chances are you may see a deer with part of it's jaw blown off, or maybe come across a dead deer that has starved to death as the result of not being able to eat for the same reason. Surely a horrible death for any animal. When I used to hunt public land, I once had to use my tag and put a deer out of its misery that survived a head shot that had part of its muzzle/snout blown off. Gang green has set in and the deer was weak, walking aimlessly right by me. Wouldn't eat the deer but couldn't let it suffer either. 
Another thing is if you hunt long enough, even on a high % shot and no matter how good a shot you are, chances are you will make a bad shot on a deer and won't recover that deer. It happens. If that doesn't keep you up at night knowing while your in bed there's an animal walking around out there suffering, maybe it's time to reconsider hunting. Having had a couple of those sleepless nights, I can assure you they are no fun. Therefore, I will always choose the highest % shot I can get. Especially when shooting a single shot BP gun or a bow. 

It doesn't really matter how good a shot someone is when it comes to shooting at a living animal and taking a head shot. Paper targets don't move at the last split second the trigger is pulled. And it doesn't matter if a crosswind carries a projectile over 1/2" from POA when shooting paper either. 

IMO, there are two types of people that take head shots. Unethical experienced hunters that don't have any respect for their quarry or beginners that don't know any better. 

From the looks of the pics., it looks as though the shot was taken with the deer facing *Rings* with its head turned a little to the right. Looks like the projectile passed through the base of the head/neck grazing the shoulder.

My post was not intended to 'ruin any kind of mood' or disrespect Rings in any way. I apologize to you *Rings* if you took it that way. Hopefully you didn't. But seeing how this was *Rings  1st deer, it's safe to say he is a beginner and I was just trying to politely suggest a bigger/safer target. Lastly, in 45yrs of deer hunting, I can say that I don't remember a single deer I've killed that if I was patient, the deer eventually presented me with a good heart/lung shot. If not, the deer walks. 
Bottom line is, there are much higher % shots to take rather than a head shot. 

Again Rings, congrats on the kill and no harm intended.*


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

fastwater said:


> *jonny*,
> 
> Not trying to pile on as *Lundy * explained things very well. I will add that if you hunt long enough, chances are you may see a deer with part of it's jaw blown off, or maybe come across a dead deer that has starved to death as the result of not being able to eat for the same reason. Surely a horrible death for any animal. When I used to hunt public land, I once had to use my tag and put a deer out of its misery that survived a head shot that had part of its muzzle/snout blown off. Gang green has set in and the deer was weak, walking aimlessly right by me. Wouldn't eat the deer but couldn't let it suffer either.
> Another thing is if you hunt long enough, even on a high % shot and no matter how good a shot you are, chances are you will make a bad shot on a deer and won't recover that deer. It happens. If that doesn't keep you up at night knowing while your in bed there's an animal walking around out there suffering, maybe it's time to reconsider hunting. Having had a couple of those sleepless nights, I can assure you they are no fun. Therefore, I will always choose the highest % shot I can get. Especially when shooting a single shot BP gun or a bow.
> ...


* oh, youre all good. Your post was never unnecessarily negative, a little guidance doesn't hurt at all. But if you look at some other posts here, you will likely see what I am talking about here.*


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

supercanoe said:


> That's interesting. Last December you posted a thread implying that you were a great long range deer killer. Now truth be told you just killed your first deer, a yearling. You said "I don't hunt for sport or fun, just meat in the freezer". You must be hungry at this rate.



Whahaha . I like this post


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

fastwater said:


> IMO, there are two types of people that take head shots. Unethical experienced hunters that don't have any respect for their quarry or beginners that don't know any better.


ORRRRRR sharpshooters whose jobs involve them dispatching deer quickly and safely. Frangible bullets to the brain is the way to go. They have the convenience of night vision and more an element of surprise than your typical Ohio woods hunters.



> How do you guarantee a drop-it-where-it-stands shot? For Anthony DeNicola, owner of White Buffalo, a top deer-control operation, it&#8217;s all about the brain.
> &#8220;Draw a line from tear duct to tear duct, then go 2.5 to 2.75 inches above that line, centered,&#8221; says DeNicola. &#8220;That&#8217;s where you want to place your bullet&#8212;first and best option.&#8221;


http://www.outdoorlife.com/blogs/big-buck-zone/2012/09/where-aim-kill-deer-one-shot



> Second option: A brain shot from the side. Third: A shot just below the back of the skull in the first four cervical vertebrae of the spine.
> &#8220;The deer drop immediately,&#8221; DeNicola says of the vertebrae shot. &#8220;Heart and lung functions will cease. They lose consciousness and die in eight to 12 seconds.&#8221;
> If he&#8217;s only got a shot lower down on the neck, DeNicola will usually wait for a better option. In his business, body shots are way too risky.


That being said, most of us aren't in the business of deer control and aren't sharpshooters so these aren't usually the best or most responsible options.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

...and... a shotgun, bp rifle or bow is not considered a sharpshooters weapon of choice when performing these tasks.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

This is so ironic. Im reading this as Im watching "relentless pursuit" on sportsman channel. In 5 min Ive seen this guy kill an antelope with a throwing knife through the neck. A grizzly bear shot between the eyes with a compound. A duck shot in the air while flying.And a whitetail buck shot on a dead run. If we see it on tv we can surely do it right? Just wonder how many animals are wounded trying to boost his ego on tv. Sickening.

**update** ego man has put a crossbow in his wifes hands and she missed the same coyote twice before taking a head on shot and clipping the right ear. Of course he is narrating and making a joke about her repeatedly missing.

***update*** now he is sitting with a .22magnum shooting coyotes at over 100 yards because his bow is also sitting next to him and he said "I got my bow with me but none came any closer than 90 yards to get a shot". This is rediculous.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

ostbucks98 said:


> This is so ironic. Im reading this as Im watching "relentless pursuit" on sportsman channel. In 5 min Ive seen this guy kill an antelope with a throwing knife through the neck. A grizzly bear shot between the eyes with a compound. A duck shot in the air while flying.And a whitetail buck shot on a dead run. If we see it on tv we can surely do it right? Just wonder how many animals are wounded trying to boost his ego on tv. Sickening.
> 
> **update** ego man has put a crossbow in his wifes hands and she missed the same coyote twice before taking a head on shot and clipping the right ear. Of course he is narrating and making a joke about her repeatedly missing.
> 
> ***update*** now he is sitting with a .22magnum shooting coyotes at over 100 yards because his bow is also sitting next to him and he said "I got my bow with me but none came any closer than 90 yards to get a shot". This is rediculous.


 just another reason ehy tv shows are nothing but trash now.


----------

